# Tires?



## gamecock fan (Nov 16, 2007)

i posted this on the general board but maybe it belongs here for a better answer.
I just got a quote for new tires @ 350.00 each installed for michelin tires. 

Are there other brands that you seasoned guys recommend? I got a quote on another tire of 200.00 each installed. the price difference scared me into asking what you guys put on your rv's. 

the size is 225/70 r19.5


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Re: Tires?

I myself run the Michelin Rib tires ,, but before i sold my  shop i got them at cost ,, but IMO i would go with the Michelins ,, i have never had a prob one out of them ,, but i need to replace soon ,, as i'm going on the 4th year of the 5yr plan..
Bty welcome to the forum and Since u'r a SC person ,, i won't give u any flack ...
I love the Beaches of SC ,, wish i was down there now   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 16, 2007)

Re: Tires?

As I posted on your General RVing thread.  Michelins all the way.  I too use Michelin EPS RIB tires.  Work great.  Stress relief is worth the extra cost.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Re: Tires?

hey,,, i knew u and i were more close to our likes ,, we both have cummins motors and we both run the Michelin rib tires ....


----------



## C Nash (Nov 16, 2007)

Re: Tires?

Now we know those old cummins don't have enough power to burn the tires so guess the Michhelins or ok.  Woops,  sorry thought I was on the dragster forum and doing a Goodyear slick burnout with the chevette :blackeye:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Re: Tires?

ok Nash  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DRD (Nov 18, 2007)

RE: Tires?

How do Michelin tires stand up to Good Year


----------



## C Nash (Nov 18, 2007)

Re: Tires?

Seen arguements both ways.  Have seen blowouts on both. Think the cause most of the times is under inflated or overload. Either should serve the purpose as logn as they are rv approved tires.  Just remember that very seldow are tires worn out and they should be replaced ever 5 to 7 year regardless of tread depth. Age is what gets rv tires JMO


----------



## DRD (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: Tires?

Thanks for the info.  I have read somewhere, in this forum i think, there is a number or date on the tire that gives the date is was made.  Are you or anyone else aware of this and if so is it in code or a day & year.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: Tires?

Go to http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=11 for tire info


----------



## DRD (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: Tires?

thanks for the quick reply. Your info goes in the file that says keep, keep, keep. I really appreciate your info.  May save me from a blow out on an old tire that I did not know I had.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: Tires?

Don, good to hear that you are looking at the age of the tires.  Hard to get some to realize that it's the age and not tread depth alone to look at on rv tires.


----------



## DRD (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: Tires?

I think its great that a lot of us novices have someone like you and others with the knowledge and experience you have that helps keep us out of trouble.  I'm sure we all appreciate your willingness to share it with us.  HOORAY for the forum .


----------



## C Nash (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: Tires?

Don, downside to that is we got old and learned most of it the hard way. These forums are amazing with how much knowledge is shared by beginners and those that have been rving for years.  We are never to old to learn but find it hard to remember sometimes :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: Tires?

My 2 blow outs were with Goodyear.  No problems in 8 years running Michelins.  The differences are:
Goodyear "E" Load Range Light Truck (LT)  Tread 2 plies polyester, 2 plies steel.  Sidewall 2 plies polyester.
Michelin "E" Load Range "E" LT Commercial XPS RIB:  Tread 4 plies steel.  Sidewall 1 ply steel (all steel, no polyester)


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: Tires?

Hey bty Nash is like a really big rock star or country singer ,, due to the fact that he has posted over 2,000 gazional post ,, so he better know what he's talking about ,, or were gonna turn him in    :laugh:  :laugh: 
He does know his stuff ,, kinda like DL  .. knows diesel smoke ,, now there is a WHOLE different thread ,,,,    :laugh:  :laugh: 
Bty i got the damn hick -ups and they won't go away ,, it kinda effects my typing ,, u know hick-up ////wrong key... hick-up close to wrong key ,,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :dead:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: Tires?

Rod, are you typing with your nose again?


----------



## brodavid (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: Tires?

730, you love the SC beaches but you still pick on brodavid, and he would not like it any different,
love to all,
ms jackie and sarah rebekah
ps yes this means you too texas clodhopper, you are a special person


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: Tires?

Aw, shuckins. Ya'll gonna make me get all teared up ...  :blush: 

We watch the Roloffs (Little People Big World) on TLC channel Monday nights.  If you can't get inspired by the life story of Matt Roloff, then you must REALLY be handicapped.  http://mattroloff.com/

We all have our handicaps to overcome, and we do it in our own way, in our own time.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: Tires?

brodavid, ms jackie and sarah rebekah , thank you for the kind words.

I hope you get to feeling much better and get "on the road again"!  Hey! That's a Texas song! Come on down!


----------

